# Stress Echos



## daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

If Were Reporting These Cpt Code For A Stress Echo Now In 2008.

93350-stress Echo
93320-doppler
93325-color Flow
93015-treadmill.


Are We To Report These Services In 2009 As Such

93351-stress Echo
93320-doppler
93325-color Flow


----------



## catrob0805 (Dec 18, 2008)

You can still bill for the dopplers 93320 and 93325.  They are only bundled with 93306.


----------

